

360 degree video playback in YouTube - arrowgunz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAuhgFQpLo

======
sp332
Sweet! The weirdest part of this is that the "front" is on the edges of the
video, so the seam is in your way if you look forward. It would feel more
natural if the seam were in back. Also on a non-supported browser like
Firefox, you can see the whole video at once, distorted, and the view is to
the back instead of the front.

~~~
arrowgunz
from the video's description

>As of March 12th, 360 degree video playback is supported on Android devices
and the Chrome desktop browser. YouTube tells us that they will soon support
more browsers and platforms.

Looks like they're going to support newer browsers soon

------
arrowgunz
Once the video starts playing, drag the video to get a 360 degree view

